# Sheephead fishing JAWJA style....



## capt stan (Feb 2, 2008)

They say a pic is worth 1000 words....

Heres a few pics....



























Great seeing and fishing along side KOMA's Crew as well as the boys from the Speed Goat...

Capt Acid was THE MAN today!!!!

Tiger Rag, Great to meet ya!!!! It was great having you aboard!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2008)

That is a super nice pile of good eatin` fish right there!! Congrats on a fine day.


----------



## 99Roadking (Feb 2, 2008)

As an old Florida boy, man that brings back good memories.
Capt., where do you head out of?


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like ya'll had fun. Great job! Did the LEOs use up much fishing time doing checks?


----------



## Bush Hawg (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice catch Stan


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks and sounds like a great trip!

Chris


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2008)

Somebody is gonna have some sore shoulders and dull knives...congratulations!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## capt stan (Feb 3, 2008)

99Roadking said:


> As an old Florida boy, man that brings back good memories.
> Capt., where do you head out of?




Thanks guys, It was nice to get back on the salt again.

I fish out of St.Catherines Sound GA 30 min south of Sav.

Ben... no issues friendly and quick.

Mudducker.. ELECTRIC is all I gotta say!!


Best part was spending the day with the kid, She did pretty good catching today , but did get a new name...ROCK HOG!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 3, 2008)

MAN!!!

I have got to get down there and let you show me how to do that!!!

TigerRag didn't harass you to bad did he?


----------



## capt stan (Feb 3, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> MAN!!!
> 
> I have got to get down there and let you show me how to do that!!!
> 
> TigerRag didn't harass you to bad did he?





No, but back at the ramp he did say he was 

"fished out" 

It wasn't a fast day by no means, we had to work for them. No real bigun's but plenty of good eating!


----------



## marine3 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice catch Capt. Stan. Was that Mrs. Cindy checking yall out


----------



## capt stan (Feb 3, 2008)

marine3 said:


> Nice catch Capt. Stan. Was that Mrs. Cindy checking yall out




Yep that was her, She always stops me. Back when I was running charters she always would catch me comming in thru the sound. Always fast and friendly.  I've never had an issue with her.


----------



## GunDog (Feb 3, 2008)

Man alot of those folks look mighty familier Captain. Congrats on the full fish box!


----------



## Tiger Rag (Feb 4, 2008)

I really enjoyed it Stan -- and I echo your sentiments on electric fillet knives.

If anyone doubts it, Stan will fish you into the ground.  I had all that I wanted and we were just a couple of hours shy of fishing can to can't.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 4, 2008)

Man that brings back memories of ole Fort Clinch in Fernadina ...

some good eatin' fer sure ...

congrats to ya'll on a mess of fish ....


----------



## capt stan (Feb 4, 2008)

GunDog said:


> Man alot of those folks look mighty familier Captain. Congrats on the full fish box!



 Brant, you and those youngn's need to come down and get some with me. The wives can go shopping for us at bass pro while were fishing!!!


----------



## capt stan (Feb 4, 2008)

Tiger Rag said:


> I really enjoyed it Stan -- and I echo your sentiments on electric fillet knives.
> 
> If anyone doubts it, Stan will fish you into the ground.  I had all that I wanted and we were just a couple of hours shy of fishing can to can't.




Thanks....I guess

let me know when It's time for those stripers..yea don't worry...... I got my blind fold ready


----------



## larpyn (Feb 4, 2008)

looks like you were gonna' have to stand on the lid if you tried to put anymore in the box
congrats


----------



## capt stan (Feb 5, 2008)

larpyn said:


> looks like you were gonna' have to stand on the lid if you tried to put anymore in the box
> congrats



 We didn't even start on the fwd box...Still had plenty of room


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow Stan nice catch


----------



## capt stan (Feb 5, 2008)

Gaswamp said:


> Wow Stan nice catch




Thanks, 

Sheepies in the winter/spring, Kings thru the summer and BIG BULL REDS in the fall..my 3 favorites!!!!


----------



## Tiger Rag (Feb 5, 2008)

Stan

Tried the stripers today -- and 3 people only put three fish in the boat.  It is not on right now -- but I will let you know when I get a positive report.

I am assuming that it would be easier for you on a weekend?


----------



## capt stan (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes  Jim,weekends /holidays are better for me if we can.

Any size to the ones  ya'll got? How long were ya fishing?


----------



## Tiger Rag (Feb 9, 2008)

We make short trips to fish just the right tide -- they run longer when the fish are biting.  I had duty with the son in the afternoon, so we only put in about 3.5 hours.  It makes for a nice quick trip.

Looking back at it, I am glad we were not fishing under the sugar factory when it blew.

The biggest that we put in the boat was 10 pounds, the other two were around 8 and 5.


----------



## capt stan (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## deepsouthtech (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice catch. Sheephead are a blast.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome trip there!! Some fine eatin there.


----------

